# Wet or dry?



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Opinion time! I'm noticing more and more that I enjoy my CCs at a dryer storage climate than my NCs. I'd even go so far as to say I like many at 60% because I've never had burn issues or crippling draw problems at that humidity. I just need to find a way to keep my cooler at that RH. I'll probably have to bring my old cooler out and separate my NCs and CCs.

Anyway, what started this was two weeks ago, I left a bunch of PSD4 tubos in my dry box (forgot about them lol), and smoked one on Sunday and loved it. I've noticed I enjoy all Partagas sticks dry, for that matter. Some cigars, though, smoke better a bit more moist. I'll start a list of my preferences and would love for you folks to chime in with yours if you'd like.

Partagas - Dry. I find smoking these dry increases the chili pepper flavors, but I have to 'sip' them rather than 'gulp' them. Subtle sweetness also comes to the foreground. Smoke them wetter if you like a muskier flavor.
Montecristo - These need a solid 65% (wet). Any more, they lose their flavor, and any less they get harsh.
Punch - Depends, but tend to like these wet like Montes. I like the pine flavor that this marca gives, but if they're too dry, they loose their "lushness."
Vegas Robaina - Not sure yet. I smoked one out of a recent box that was way too wet still and it was gross. I smoked one that was gifted to me a while back that gave me reason to nab a box of Unicos, though.
Cohiba - Dry. I think it must be the fragility of the wrappers on most that I've smoked, but I've had a few crack on me that were too humid for their own good lol.
Quinteros and JLP - Odd, but these smoke really well really dry. I left a petaca of JLP Cremas on my desk last summer for months. Since they're cheap, I figured I'd try smoking the crispy sticks, and low and behold, they smoked better like that than they did stored well. For me, anyway. Quinteros do need some humidity or else they get too grassy.
Johnny O - I like these both wet or dry, depending on ring gauge. Smaller need to be dry, larger need to be wet for me.

That's all I can think of for now. Just thought it'd be interesting to see what other people like, and I'll probably try what you like to see if it appeals to my palate. Looking forward to experimenting with my new Trinis, but I have a feeling I'll like them dry.

I leave you with my tower of cigar pr0n. Next on my list is to procure me some Cohibas since I've never owned mass quantities of the brand, and I've grown a fondness of the flavor after my last experience with a Coronas Especiales.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good reference for me, so thanks! I'm still determining where I like certain ones. Did that with nc's years ago and it took me a while to figure my preference. Now starting down the same path with cc's.
Only one I can agree on is Partagas. I too like them dry. I'll have to play with the others I have, but it's going to be FUN!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great post Issac and you hit the nail on the head. Great to see ya back now i am gonna bump the piss outta you lol!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting thread. I prefer everything on the dry side.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I keep the coolers I smoke out of at 60RH
The coolers for aging are at 65RH

I am letting my smoking coolers drop a little lower in contemplation of the Summer RH's


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I keep the coolers I smoke out of at 60RH
> The coolers for aging are at 65RH
> 
> I am letting my smoking coolers drop a little lower in contemplation of the Summer RH's


Why? My house stays stable even with the 80-90% relative humidity outside. Just curious.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree that i like most of my CCs around 59-60, i havent found any yet that i like to be wet. Ncs on the other hand i like wetter than my CCs but i think thats everyone.

thanks for the thread spending sometime saying what you prefer a little wetter/dryer, i might have to do a little experimenting in the future.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Why? My house stays stable even with the 80-90% relative humidity outside. Just curious.


I think because during the summer, RH climbs, and if your cooler doesn't have a 100 percent perfect seal, it's prone to RH changes. I get that now that I moved my cooler to the basement. I'd rather deal with fluctuating RH than beetles :O lol.

I'm also guessing Al keeps his aging coolers wetter because it preserves the oil in the tobacco, which is important for long-term rest. Thanks for the bumpage, Tony! Now if only I could figure out how to see who's bumped me... I'm still not used to the new layout of the forum lol.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I think because during the summer, RH climbs, and if your cooler doesn't have a 100 percent perfect seal, it's prone to RH changes. I get that now that I moved my cooler to the basement. I'd rather deal with fluctuating RH than beetles :O lol.
> 
> I'm also guessing Al keeps his aging coolers wetter because it preserves the oil in the tobacco, which is important for long-term rest. Thanks for the bumpage, Tony! Now if only I could figure out how to see who's bumped me... I'm still not used to the new layout of the forum lol.


Isaac
100% correct.
Feel free to speak for me anytime


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Now if only I could figure out how to see who's bumped me... I'm still not used to the new layout of the forum lol.


Click "Settings" up the top & scroll down the new screen. Bonk!  :thumb:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I think because during the summer, RH climbs, and if your cooler doesn't have a 100 percent perfect seal, it's prone to RH changes. I get that now that I moved my cooler to the basement. I'd rather deal with fluctuating RH than beetles :O lol.
> 
> I'm also guessing Al keeps his aging coolers wetter because it preserves the oil in the tobacco, which is important for long-term rest. Thanks for the bumpage, Tony! Now if only I could figure out how to see who's bumped me... I'm still not used to the new layout of the forum lol.


Hmm, okay, but my ac seems to control the interior of the house no matter how high the rH is outside.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Hmm, okay, but my ac seems to control the interior of the house no matter how high the rH is outside.


Living in NE we seldom use AC.....and the indoor RH can be 80%-90% in Aug


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Living in NE we seldom use AC.....and the indoor RH can be 80%-90% in Aug


Oh! Most everyone in Kansas uses AC, hadn't thought about not using it, even though I grew up in Idaho where it's not common.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting observation on the Montecristo. I've kept my few remaining CCs at around 60rH, but I'm going to move my last Monte #2 to my 65rH nc wineador and let her acclimate for a month or two then see how she smokes. It might just be the suggestion messing with my memory, but it seems like the last one I had was a touch dry for my liking...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

eyesack said:


> I think because during the summer, RH climbs, and if your cooler doesn't have a 100 percent perfect seal, it's prone to RH changes. I get that now that I moved my cooler to the basement. I'd rather deal with fluctuating RH than beetles :O lol.
> 
> I'm also guessing Al keeps his aging coolers wetter because it preserves the oil in the tobacco, which is important for long-term rest. Thanks for the bumpage, Tony! Now if only I could figure out how to see who's bumped me... I'm still not used to the new layout of the forum lol.


Freeze your sticks Isaac then beetles are no longer an issue as for bumps just press the settings at the top of the page on the right!


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting observations. I haven't smoked all that many CCs, but I had always thought Cohibas to be more tightly rolled than my typical NCs because of last half draw issues. I'll try giving them a rest at 60 RH in a tupperdore before smoking them next time.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Isaac
> 100% correct.
> Feel free to speak for me anytime


Hahaha well in that case...


asmartbull said:


> "I hereby give all my cigars to the Spaghetti Monster that lives in Isaac's closet so he may test the tobacco's ignition temperatures using very scientific testing equipment."


 Haha jk jk

But in case you were wondering, here's what I envision that looking like:









He has meatballs for eyes. @[email protected]


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Hahaha well in that case... Haha jk jk
> 
> But in case you were wondering, here's what I envision that looking like:
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!! LOL!!

But seriously... Enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha glad I could provide you some entertainment. I used to be known around these parts for my world-class MS Paint skillz! Bahahaha! Thanks for pointing out the new forum layout to me guys! Also, maaaan, these PSD4s are soooo good. Why haven't I pulled the trigger on these before?!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

eyesack said:


> I think because during the summer, RH climbs, and if your cooler doesn't have a 100 percent perfect seal, it's prone to RH changes. I get that now that I moved my cooler to the basement. I'd rather deal with fluctuating RH than beetles :O lol.
> 
> I'm also guessing Al keeps his aging coolers wetter because it preserves the oil in the tobacco, which is important for long-term rest. Thanks for the bumpage, Tony! Now if only I could figure out how to see who's bumped me... I'm still not used to the new layout of the forum lol.


Does storing at 60-62% long term really run the risk of losing the oils in the tobacco? I won't get to most of my CCs for years (which is what I want) but I store all my CCs in their own cooler at 60-62. If you guys say yes then I might have to crowd my NC cooler again (kept at 64-6%)


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Click "Settings" up the top & scroll down the new screen. Bonk!  :thumb:


:doh: :embarassed:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

usrower321 said:


> Does storing at 60-62% long term really run the risk of losing the oils in the tobacco?


Good question, Brian. I would confidently say no, 60-62% should be a great environment for tobacco to age in. The reason being that museums keep their specimens at anywhere from 45-65%. Artwork similarly contains essential oils, whether it be in paintings or woodwork or mummies! (NSCC Museum Collection Care - Environment - Relative Humidity & Temperature)

I'm seriously thinking of keeping my cooler at around 63% because I did spot some very minor mold growth on some sticks that seemed to have less airflow around them at the bottom of my cooler. Proper airflow is also important because the heavier, humid air will sink to the bottom of your cooler, and unless you have a decent amount of cedar to help buffer the humidity, you could potentially get some wet spots in your cooler, as per my personal observations. Apparently mold can grow (see article above) in as little as 65% RH, so I've been trying to find an easy way to keep my RH lower. How do you keep yours that low?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

eyesack said:


> Good question, Brian. I would confidently say no, 60-62% should be a great environment for tobacco to age in. The reason being that museums keep their specimens at anywhere from 45-65%. Artwork similarly contains essential oils, whether it be in paintings or woodwork or mummies! (NSCC Museum Collection Care - Environment - Relative Humidity & Temperature)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of keeping my cooler at around 63% because I did spot some very minor mold growth on some sticks that seemed to have less airflow around them at the bottom of my cooler. Proper airflow is also important because the heavier, humid air will sink to the bottom of your cooler, and unless you have a decent amount of cedar to help buffer the humidity, you could potentially get some wet spots in your cooler, as per my personal observations. Apparently mold can grow (see article above) in as little as 65% RH, so I've been trying to find an easy way to keep my RH lower. How do you keep yours that low?


Thanks for that Isaac.

Mold is another great reason I keep them in the low 60s. The way I keep mine lower is just dry KL. If the RH seems to be creeping up inside my cooler I take one of the aquarium bags out and just leave it on top of the cooler overnight. The RH in my apartment is in the low 50s so it releases most of the moisture and I have multiple aquarium bags full of KL in there so there won't be a drastic change as the dry one begins to absorb the excess RH in the cooler. If I need it to drop lower then I just pull a different bag out the next night. Also another way if it's just a point higher than I want it to be I will open the cooler many more times than I would normally in a week. Not necessarily the best way to do it, but it works for me.

These 2 methods probably won't work in summer because of higher ambient RH so some people have put their KL in the oven then freezer, or even the microwave to sap the moisture out of them. Tony can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the oven temp might be 200 or so for an hour with the KL spread out in a thin layer on a cookie sheet.

One last alternative is to rig a computer fan with an old cell phone charger and put it on a timer to circulate the air in your cooler or buy an oust fan online if they're still around. I'm almost positive I made a thread on how to rig up a computer fan back in the summertime.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah, never tried KL. Is that stuff sterile? Just a little paranoid, I am haha. You and me both, about the computer fan thing lol:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/307892-computer-fan-help.html

I'm thinking of adding another and/or getting a 220mm to replace the dinky 80mm that's in my cooler now lol.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

eyesack said:


> Ah, never tried KL. Is that stuff sterile? Just a little paranoid, I am haha. You and me both, about the computer fan thing lol:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/307892-computer-fan-help.html
> 
> I'm thinking of adding another and/or getting a 220mm to replace the dinky 80mm that's in my cooler now lol.


Sterile? Nothing you deal with on a day to day basis is sterile (unless you're a physician or surgeon, dentist...OK there are a few things that are sterile). Every time you open your cooler you let in millions of mold spores and bacteria among other things. Same goes for when you breathe.

If you're asking if KL is safe then yes, it is. Just don't go snorting the dust KL sometimes leaves behind. It's silica crystals.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL Well... Can I rub the dust on my gums at least?  JK JK! Hahaha! I'll give the KL a shot. Thanks, brother!


----------

